# Our first kids are here!! Pictures at less than 1 hour old.



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

Introducing Billy and Madison, a buck and doe born to Tia and sired by Ty

Billy










Madison


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Our first kids are here!!!!*

OMG! Congrats! I was wondering when you were going to have kids!! :stars: :stars: :stars:


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Our first kids are here!!!!*

We have two more does due to him within 2 weeks. We will be keeping any does and probably be selling any bucks.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Our first kids are here!!!!*

:leap: congrats!! :dance:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Our first kids are here!!!!*

congrats..........so cute  :greengrin:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Our first kids are here!!!!*

Is that boy all white or does he have some Brown on him? Looks like Ty gave you one that looks his mom.


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Our first kids are here!!!!*

He has some brown on the legs but is mostly white.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Our first kids are here!!!!*

hey ...Bob...haven't seen you on much ...miss having ya around... :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Our first kids are here!!!!*

congrats! nice kiddos


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Our first kids are here!!!!*

Congrats, and more to come, you gonna be having fun. Great time of year all these little ones!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Our first kids are here!!!!*

Congrats on the beautiful kids!  Good to hear from you, Bob!


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Our first kids are here!!!!*

Sorry, I haven't had the time to be on here. With school and teaching 2 of my daughters how to drive. The only reason I have time now is I feel 20 feet when a ladder was knocked out from under me and am not allowed to do anything. Fortunately, nothing is broken. My family is calling me a bumble, because anyone that has seen Rudolf knows that, Bumbles bounce. :slapfloor:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Our first kids are here!!!!*

oh OUCH Bob!

sounds like you are a good dad helping his daughters to drive. I loved when my dad taught me how to drive


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Our first kids are here!!!!*

:leap: Congratulations Bob, I was wondering if you could not take all this estrogen here. :greengrin:

those babies are adorable and congratulations.

I sure hope you are feeling better soon. I bet that was really scary for you and the family when you fell.

I have to say as far as teaching your daughters to drive. :GAAH: That is what my daughter did when her dad though he could teach her, but I took over.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Our first kids are here!!!!*

Welcome back Bob! And Congrats on your first babies......exciting isn't it?

Good thing that Bumbles DO bounce....otherwise you would have been hurting far worse. Glad that you are ok and the injuries minimal......and we would love seeing more pics of your goaties! Good luck with the driving lessons!


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Our first kids are here!!!!*

The estrogen here is not a problem. I live in the estrogen ocean, 4 teenage daughters and a wife. ray: :angel2:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Congrats on the kids! They are adorable. As a teenager myself.... I feel sympathy for you...lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Sorry, I haven't had the time to be on here. With school and teaching 2 of my daughters how to drive. The only reason I have time now is I feel 20 feet when a ladder was knocked out from under me and am not allowed to do anything. Fortunately, nothing is broken. My family is calling me a bumble, because anyone that has seen Rudolf knows that, Bumbles bounce.


Wow 20 feet is a long drop...the lord was watching out for you...being a bumble does help to...LOL I hope you feel better really soon ....that must really hurt...sounds like you had a full plate and needed a break ...but did you have to try literally ....  :hug: 
But hey look at it this way you get to spend some time with us.... :greengrin: :wink:

I know how it is to learn to drive...my dad taught me..  ...I was sitting in the drivers seat...

He told me to put on your seat belt ...all the good stuff....LOL ...he said "OK put it in drive and easily push on the gas... was doing good....then he said... "Ok very gently... put on the brake...."screech"....oops ....I about put him through the windshield... even with his seat belt on.. :shocked: :shocked: I didn't hurt him ...he laughed and said "next time ..easier on the brakes there kid.... :wink: :ROFL:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Congrats on the kiddos! :clap: Also glad to hear you didn't break anything in the fall


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Our first kids are here!!!!*



rkalgren said:


> The estrogen here is not a problem. I live in the estrogen ocean, 4 teenage daughters and a wife. ray: :angel2:


 WOW I do not believe I could like in that house :help: :ROFL:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow 20 feet is a long drop...the lord was watching out for you...being a bumble does help to...LOL I hope you feel better really soon ....that must really hurt...sounds like you had a full plate and needed a break ...but did you have to try literally ....  :hug: 
But hey look at it this way you get to spend some time with us.... :greengrin: :wink:

I know how it is to learn to drive...my dad taught me..  ...I was sitting in the drivers seat...

He told me to put on your seat belt ...all the good stuff....LOL ...he said "OK put it in drive and easily push on the gas... was doing good....then he said... "Ok very gently... put on the brake...."screech"....oops ....I about put him through the windshield... even with his seat belt on.. :shocked: :shocked: I didn't hurt him ...he laughed and said "next time ..easier on the brakes there kid.... :wink: :ROFL:[/quote]
Wow! My dad would have yelled loud enough for the whole town to hear if I did that when driving!


----------

